
HTML5 Weekly: A Free, Weekly HTML5 and Browser Tech Email Newsletter - creativityhurts
http://html5weekly.com/
======
petercooper
Thanks for posting this. Despite not taking off here, it did very well
elsewhere and there are already just under 3000 subscribers before issue 1 has
even gone out! :-)

